# EOI doubts in bonus points?



## twolevelforty (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Everybody,
I have been trying to apply for this NZ Skilled migrant visa with 115 points. I have a few questions regarding claiming bonus points for the qualification. Actually, I am a Senior Software Engineer from India with 4.5years experience(specialized in Embedded C++ developer) and I have a Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics and Communication specialization. 

So for claiming bonus points in the Long term Skills Shortage list(INZ1093.pdf), there are three positions related to ICT. In that, my experience as Software Engineer mostly belong to the third one, but the corresponding qualification does not suit me as it requires Software Engineering(mine is Electronics and Communication). But the first two requirements in ICT have Electronics engineering qualification but does not relate to my work experience(They are film Animator and Specialist Manager nec).

Is it okay that i apply as Software Engineer with Electronics and Communication degree to claim the bonus points?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

twolevelforty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> I have been trying to apply for this NZ Skilled migrant visa with 115 points. I have a few questions regarding claiming bonus points for the qualification. Actually, I am a Senior Software Engineer from India with 4.5years experience(specialized in Embedded C++ developer) and I have a Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics and Communication specialization.
> 
> So for claiming bonus points in the Long term Skills Shortage list(INZ1093.pdf), there are three positions related to ICT. In that, my experience as Software Engineer mostly belong to the third one, but the corresponding qualification does not suit me as it requires Software Engineering(mine is Electronics and Communication). But the first two requirements in ICT have Electronics engineering qualification but does not relate to my work experience(They are film Animator and Specialist Manager nec).
> ...


That looks OK to me. You'll need to produce proof of your qualifications & work experience once you get to the bit after the EOI.

However - be aware that 115 points without a job is a low score. It may never ripple to the top of the pile....


----------

